# Hailo taxi Cork €10 discount this weekend for first use



## Marion (4 Jul 2013)

[broken link removed]

@HailoIreland: To celebrate our launch in Cork get €10 off your Cork taxi this wkend! Just add the code CORK01 to your account and choose 'Pay With Card'.

Sound like a good deal got those in Cork needing a taxi this weekend. 

Marion


----------

